# utilitaire de sauvegarde par apple script



## canadadry (15 Janvier 2005)

Salut vous tous,
Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac et heureux possesseur d'un iBook G4 & Panther.
Je souhaite utiliser les fonctions d'apple script pour réaliser un petit utilitaire de sauvegardes perso.
MacOSX est fourni avec un programme qui permet de créer des fichiers zip ( click droit + créer une archive ....), mais quel est ce programme ??, ou le trouver ??
Merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Janvier 2005)

canadadry a dit:
			
		

> Salut vous tous,
> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac et heureux possesseur d'un iBook G4 & Panther.
> Je souhaite utiliser les fonctions d'apple script pour réaliser un petit utilitaire de sauvegardes perso.
> MacOSX est fourni avec un programme qui permet de créer des fichiers zip ( click droit + créer une archive ....), mais quel est ce programme ??, ou le trouver ??
> Merci



Bonjour,

Le programme pour zipper s'appelle "zip".
Il n'est pas scriptable mais tu peut quand meme l'invoquer depuis un programme AppleScript en utilisant "do shell script" qui lance en fait la commande sous le terminal.

Par exemple :

Soit the_filename le nom du fichier a zipper

-- Je construit la commande a envoyer sous forme de chaine
	set cmd to "zip '" & the_filename & ".zip' '" & the_filename & "';"
-- Appel de la commande et recuperation du resultat
	set resultzip to (do shell script cmd)
-- Affichage du resultat
	log (resultzip)

J'ai extrait cet exemple depuis un de mes sources et adapté "on the fly", il peut y avoir des erreurs de syntaxe. 

Pour avoir des infos sur la syntaxe de zip tape "zip" sous terminal. ("man zip" ne marche pas)

Attention, je ne suis pas sur que la commande zip soit dispo sous toutes les versions de Mac OS X

Cordialement


----------



## canadadry (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer ça rapidement et je te tiens au courant.
Ma version de MacOSX est 10.3.7.
Salutations.


----------

